# VFD control basic



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Your drawing is way to small to see. I tried to blow it up (make it bigger) with no success.
I do not know of any free online training sites for controls. Why don't you post a drawing that can be edited. Maybe a PDF format. Or post a full size drawing. Then we can address your particular project.

Baldor has some basic drive training brochures. Try www.baldor.com Then select "literature".


----------



## martindag (Oct 30, 2009)

its okay ! i found today there was missing 2 page of parameter in my manual, no wonder i had problem to configure it.:laughing:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Good


----------

